# Mobile phone for elderly person



## The Bunny (8 Dec 2008)

Hi
I need to get a phone for my elderly Dad to carry for when he's out on his own, it has to be:


Easy to use
Big keypad so he can easily hit a speed dial button
Minimum cost - the phone would only be used in an emergency.
I would be grateful for any suggestions as to what would be the best way to go.

Many thanks


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Dec 2008)

How about a Firefly?  See link: [broken link removed]

I know they're designed with children in mind, but this seems to fit most of your criteria.  It's uncomplicated by music players, cameras, and all the other stuff that comes with mobiles these days.  There are 2 big speed-dial buttons on the front that can be assigned to specific numbers, and it's sim-free, meaning you can shop around for the best deal on any of the networks.  The only downside that I can see is the initial cost: €99.


----------



## Towger (8 Dec 2008)

Or one of these which are for the elderly : http://www.doro-mobile.com/


----------



## schmile (8 Dec 2008)

Either of the above are excellent options. If you do like the idea of the firefly but find it a bit too basic the new model is coming out in January (providing time frame isn't an issue) It has a few more features on it its costs 10euro more and is still easy enough to use(Smyths toys have an estimated price of 109) Obviously you would have to check into this more if you were interested but this is the link for a description the newer model.


----------

